# Can't respond to wanted ads



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

For some reason, there does not appear to be a way to respond to 'wanted' ads. Anyone know anything about this? Maybe I'm missing something - I usually respond via the 'quote' flag in the top right corner - it ain't there though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

There is a trial no responding or commenting on marketplace items, see site support for thread :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The only way is to PM the seller or person wanting. Personaly I think this is a backward step and open to underhand dealing. I have had experiences on another forum ( non car related so know the problems that can arise) of this and believe me all hell let loose on a few occasions.


----------

